# Menu 6 1 1



## mmg (Oct 27, 2005)

I've been having a problem with my 211 lately. Whenever I tune in an HD channel, it seems to flicker or freeze at times. If I press menu 6 1 1 and get a lock, when I press View TV, I get a normal HD picture with no flicker or freezing. My levels are all normal. Is this a problem with the 211? Or its version 431 software?

thanks..


----------



## mmg (Oct 27, 2005)

Good news.... My 211 updated to 4.35 last night and the freezing/flicker is now gone. All the HD channels look normal now without having to press menu 611.

Still no AC3 via HDMI but I'm content using the optical out.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

:d    :d :d :d :d


----------

